# وايت للبيع



## ابو علي66 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أنا عندي وايت حصنيه (أم حديجان)
موديل 66 
الماكينه والقير بحاله جيده ويوجد فيها دبل
السوم 35000 ريال .
للتواصل 0534343441

والسلام عليكم


----------



## جوو الرياض (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وايت للبيع*

موووفق ان شاء الله يااابو علي


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: وايت للبيع*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

